# My Trio Is Complete



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

My 416 Weatherby will be hear by the end of next week or the first part of the following week. Yes I am a complete battery Weatherby man. 257WBY, 300WBY and now a 416WBY. Weatherby Mark V Deluxe, 416 Weatherby Magnum with factory accubrake and rings/bases. It was made in Japan. Rifle is in great shape with exceptional wood. I have not seen a Mark V Deluxe Japan made model w/26" barrel (28" with brake) in much better shape. NRA rating would is 98%+. I know it is wood but I need some wood in one of my three Weatherby's. Yes, I am going to finally get to Alaska and I know it will be wet, but the wood will give me the warm feeling and the as a friend said, "the latest wonder oil will protect it."





































:sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Having shot a few rounds through the .416Wby I will say you are certainly in for a wild ride, brake or no brake!! I watched the owner of the one I shot give himself a nasty case of "magnum eyebrow" shooting standing up with the brake installed. The .378 and .416 Weatherby don't just "go off", they create a "Firing Event", every time you pull the trigger.

With the brake installed they do a find job of clearing the "Mall Ninja's" off the firing range.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I know they kick and with as much as 127grs of powder in some case you better hold on but with the 350gr TSX I will be able to control some recoil due to less pressure and RL-22 or Imr7828 and Norma MRP will help out buy creating less pressure. Of course I say all of this and it still will kick the tar out of me, but it will hurt the interior Grizzlies much more than it will hurt me and a lot less than their teeth and claws. :beer:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry Beartooth but you still need one more to round out your weatherby set. One of the weatherby .22 caliber centerfire varmint rifles should do it. Well then again they are selling a 22lr now too. Oops, don't forget an Athena shotgun. Any excuse to buy a new gun.....right? :wink:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

beartooth,

Horsager and I were talking and I think you should shoot a video of you firing that thing. I want to see what it looks like when somebody actually dies from recoil. :lol:

I think I'd take my chances with my 300 Win Mag and 200 grn. TSX bullets before I'd touch that .416 off. For some reason I'm pretty sure this 300 setup would kill a bear. :wink:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy, you might be right. You could win the 10,000 for the funniest home video. Yes, this will be fun. I am now ordering everything I need to reload and shoot it. Hope I find the load quick, this ain't no gun to practice a whole lot at the range while leaning over a bench. :eyeroll: :sniper: :lol:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

beartooth said:


> Jiffy, you might be right. You could win the 10,000 for the funniest home video. Yes, this will be fun. I am now ordering everything I need to reload and shoot it. Hope I find the load quick, this ain't no gun to practice a whole lot at the range while leaning over a bench. :eyeroll: :sniper: :lol:


I'm not a big fan of the lead sled, but I think it's definately warrented here. About 100# of lead shot ought to make that bugger tolerable. Plugs and muffs and ibuprofen, cause that bugger *WILL* give you a headache. The concussion from the muzzle break is quite aparent.

The sadist in me would take that rifle to the range from 2:00-5:00 on Saturday afternoon, just when the "Mall Ninjas" are at their thickest.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

beartooth check this out. http://www.bp-tec.com/ Might be just what the doctor ordered. Be sure and click on the demo video's on the left side.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Gohon said:


> beartooth check this out. http://www.bp-tec.com/ Might be just what the doctor ordered. Be sure and click on the demo video's on the left side.


Yea, that was cool. Now the muzzle break on this rifle was a custom Weatherby install and it is like a Banzer brake which reduces a 300WBY 39lbs down to 18lbs and this one will kick like a 300WBy without the break. Sure hope they are right about that, but if they aren't I shot a 45-70 full house load with a 500cast and it will kick extremely hard. Here is the pic of the brake.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The factory Wby breaks are/were KDF.

It's not the ft/lb of recoil that'll get you with this rifle, it's the "Recoil Velocity" that makes the .416 so unpleasent. When I still worked for a gun shop I sold a Classic Mark (stock shaped like a Remington Classic) in .378 and one in .416. The 378 didn't have a brake and was unpleasent offhand. The .416 had the factory brake and with or without was quite a bit worse than the 378. Those two made the 375 H&H downright pleasent from the bench.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Weatherby does not use KDF brakes. They even claim so on their web site by comparing the difference between their Accubrake and KDF brakes.


----------

